# where can i find good online resources of David Brainerd?



## Ken S. (Apr 19, 2006)

where can i find good online resources of David Brainerd?

for example, "The LIFE AND DIARY OF THE REV. DAVID BRAINERD" ?

i want to read his devotional work. Please help me!


----------



## daveb (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ken S._
> where can i find good online resources of David Brainerd?
> 
> for example, "The LIFE AND DIARY OF THE REV. DAVID BRAINERD" ?
> ...



Here is an online copy:

http://www.ccel.org/ccel/edwards/works2.ix.html


----------



## ANT (Apr 19, 2006)

I bought this in printed version for my oldest boy a number of years ago. I borrowed it from him and read it maybe 6 months after I got it for him. It was GREAT! 


What an incredible life!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2006)

More David Brainerd resources can be found here.


----------

